# notts and derby 24th jan?



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Are any of you going? This will be lulus first adult show, i cant wait! It seems like ages since my last show at the supreme.

Good luck to any one going


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Our friends are taking their stall there so I will probably go and help out - I have never been to that particular show before.


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

I'm going. :thumbup1:


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Biawhiska said:


> I'm going. :thumbup1:


I will come and find you then, it will be nice to meet you in the flesh.


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

no sorry JEN, we have one on 17th then another on 31st hon, but good luck in the show Jen im sure you will do well hon


----------



## Toby & Darwin (May 26, 2008)

raggs said:


> no sorry JEN, we have one on 17th then another on 31st hon, but good luck in the show Jen im sure you will do well hon


I have ones on those dates too, maybe I will see you at one of them Raggs.

Good luck with Lulu Jen - not that you will need it she is stunning xx


----------



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

ooohhh I live in Derby where is the show held??


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

i think its at THE HARVEY HADDEN SPORTS CENTER


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Harvey Hadden Sports Centre, Wigman Road, Bilborough, Nottinghamshire, NG8 4PB

its def at the above address .good luck .....chris


----------



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

Thank you Chris your a star.


----------



## kozykatz (May 18, 2008)

So am I, taking 2 Burmese (or maybe only one, depending on whether the other one is pregnant!)



Biawhiska said:


> I'm going. :thumbup1:


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

I'm booked to come, taking an asian and a Burmese

Liz


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Looks like there will be a few of us, i will try and find you all. Good luck everyone


----------



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

I don't have a cat to show.  Can you just be a visitor 
and if so do you have to register and how much is admition? 
I have got my Smokey who is half Persian but we dont know what the other half is lol
Can you show cross breeds and what do they look for??
He is realy laid back and you can carry him round the street or house under your arm lol 
You can't miss me i got bright red hair lol


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

you can visit from 12:30pm. i think it's £2.50 entrance. yes you can show 1/2 peds in the non pedigree section. they usually have a class for "1/2 peds" 

they also have side classes like best temperament, most handsome, more prettiest, never been shown before, shares home with dogs, owned by an under 16 etc....


----------



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

Biawhiska said:


> you can visit from 12:30pm. i think it's £2.50 entrance. yes you can show 1/2 peds in the non pedigree section. they usually have a class for "1/2 peds"
> 
> they also have side classes like best temperament, most handsome, more prettiest, never been shown before, shares home with dogs, owned by an under 16 etc....


Thank you hunni. 

He would get best temperament and most handsome i'm sure   
He is the most lovable cat i have ever met. 
He meows at you and won't leave you alone till you pick him up for a kiss and cuddle lol 
He has deep thick black fur and the thickest tail ive ever seen on a cat lol
These are not the best pics of him.


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

He is beautiful.


----------



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

How far ahead do you have to book??


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Purrrrfect said:


> How far ahead do you have to book??


Entry closes the 18th jan, so there is plenty of time


----------



## Alansw8 (May 25, 2008)

Mmm is notts and derby show near to the train station as may come as a visitor to suss the competition for coventry lol :biggrin:


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

The Post code for Nottingham Rail Station is NG2 3AQ. Post code for the Show Venue is NG8 4PB. I put them into Google Maps and it says the distance is 4 miles or 16 minutes by car. I am sure a taxi that distance wouldn't cost too much.


----------



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

WoooHooo hubby says we can go as visitors to the show on 24th. 
Iv'e never been to a cat show before i cant wait. I'm all excited now.


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Purrrrfect said:


> WoooHooo hubby says we can go as visitors to the show on 24th.
> Iv'e never been to a cat show before i cant wait. I'm all excited now.


Youll love it iam sure, make sure you take plenty of pennies to buy lots of toys for the fur kids lol


----------

